# Cyp tibeticum



## TrueNorth (Jun 1, 2019)

I got this last fall when Mrs Perner came to town. We've had unseasonably cool temperatures so it hasn't really been tested yet. It had a spectacular root system. Bareroot it looked like a string mop.


----------



## abax (Jun 1, 2019)

Oooooo very, very beautiful and fat and rounded.
I love the intense color. Congrats!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 2, 2019)

My favorite type of this species, big, bold, beautifully colored. If you keep it dry enough in winter, it should do OK. Where about are you? Your name suggests in the far north...


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 2, 2019)

that is very pretty


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 2, 2019)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> My favorite type of this species, big, bold, beautifully colored. If you keep it dry enough in winter, it should do OK. Where about are you? Your name suggests in the far north...



I'm in Ottawa, Canada.


----------



## Hien (Jun 2, 2019)

so pretty, I love this species


----------



## GuRu (Jun 5, 2019)

Well done, I like it very much.
As to Ottawa, compared with Europe it isn't situataed that far north - its latitude is 45°25' N. Compared with Europe North Italy is situated at a latitude 45°N.
My town in the middle of Germany is situated 50°16' N.


----------



## Tom-DE (Jun 7, 2019)

Nicely done!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2019)

Nice. They grow cool naturally, correct?


----------



## sergeharvey (Jun 9, 2019)

TrueNorth said:


> I got this last fall when Mrs Perner came to town. We've had unseasonably cool temperatures so it hasn't really been tested yet. It had a spectacular root system. Bareroot it looked like a string mop.
> 
> View attachment 15732




Here's a picture of mine - also from Mrs Perner last fall. Also got a flavum but the flower bud blasted...


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 9, 2019)

Nice dark one. Did you get one of the more expensive ones? Did it just open? I selfed mine.


----------



## sergeharvey (Jun 10, 2019)

TrueNorth said:


> Nice dark one. Did you get one of the more expensive ones? Did it just open? I selfed mine.


It is a regular one and it's been open for a week or so. It is quite dark and that pleases me. I didn't self it since I want the plant to establish properly nd in any case, I'm not into propagation.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 10, 2019)

I've seen their nursery stock (made a video if you want to see their nursery back in 2013), and they only use quality flowers for propagating. Even in the wild nearby the nursery C. tibeticum with a white base color are quite beautiful, and the shades from darker to lighter are not that pronounced. Flower shape, and to some degree size, are variable however. I much prefer these clear pink/purple tones over the wine/maroon shades of yellow base colored flowers. So if you buy from Wenqing you are not only guaranteed of buying a laboratory produced plant, but one with pleasing color and shape as well.


----------



## TrueNorth (Jun 11, 2019)

Yes, I've watched that video a couple of times plus several others. They're great! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## sergeharvey (Nov 16, 2022)

TrueNorth said:


> I got this last fall when Mrs Perner came to town. We've had unseasonably cool temperatures so it hasn't really been tested yet. It had a spectacular root system. Bareroot it looked like a string mop.
> 
> View attachment 15732


Did your tibeticum survive? Mine didn't


----------



## monocotman (Nov 16, 2022)

I’ve tried to grow four of her tibeticum and none made it. I have succeeded with other forms of this species from other sellers. I wonder whether her conditions select for a type that is difficult to keep in my maritime conditions. Her winters sound to be much colder than mine,
David


----------

